# Your Biggest



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Whats your biggest flounder you ever gigged or seen while out gigging?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my brother got one one night that was 6 3/4 lbs. the biggest i have got diving or gigging was 4.9. but i have had a bunch above 4 lbs. i have seen two larger than 7lbd but they are still swimming.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

not gigging,cause i dont cheat unless its witha speargun, caught a 9lb 12oz flounder on rod and reel though


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

gigged one a couple years back that was just shy of 10lbs...same night we spotted one bigger than the 10lber already in the boat. unfortunately that was back when we were still poling instead of running the motor and we weren't able to get a shot at the fish before he slipped off down the drop off and out of sight. I still have the picture of that fish hanging on the fridge.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i was pole fishing for black snapper last weekend with a icwfishing pole n caught AT LEAST a 7lb fish.. went to handline it up the wall n it straightened the hook:boo:doh:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (7/21/2009)*not gigging,cause i dont cheat unless its witha speargun, caught a 9lb 12oz flounder on rod and reel though


So gigging flounder is "Cheating"??????


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I gigged one behind captain andersons in panama city that was 26 inches long. Barely fit in my cooler. Back in 2004. Took 2 gigs stuck in him to raise him in the air and bring him into the boat without worrying about the gig pulling out.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Last month Five Prongs of Fury gigged one in Shalimar, FL that was 26 1/2 inches long and weighed just over 8 lbs. It was one of the thickest flounder I've ever seen in person. I alsoknow of 3 killed therethis year that were over 6 lbs. (and all within 200 yds ofa boat ramp)

PMFive Prongsfor GPS coordinates.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (7/22/2009)*Last month Five Prongs of Fury gigged one in Shalimar, FL that was 26 1/2 inches long and weighed just over 8 lbs. It was one of the thickest flounder I've ever seen in person. I alsoknow of 3 killed therethis year that were over 6 lbs. (and all within 200 yds ofa boat ramp)
> 
> PMFive Prongsfor GPS coordinates.


Good one!!!:moon Damn shame I forgot to take any :takephoto :banghead


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

biggest i have brought to the house was 7 lb 12 ounces. last year saw one the haunts my dreams still. walking along and gigged a nice one about 4 pounds and looked out and saw a giant laying there facing me. everything happened wrong. the good one i had just gigged was to big to just grab and go so had to get it on the stringer first. could not get my stringer off and found that it had somehow looped into a knot. fumbled it and got it untied and then had trouble get the fish strung up(prob bc i was rushing and fumbling with everything) just as i was getting it done and about to move to the next one saw a big shadow going along the edge of my light and it was the big fish heading for deeper water. gave chace and just as i was in gig shot it disappeared into just deep enough water to not see it in. almost threw up over that one. easy ten pounds and i really believe he was probably pushing 12 pounds.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys have me wondering how much the one I gigged the other night weighed. It was 21" and I don't have a hand scale for fish. When I cleaned it, the fillets were really thick! But, I have to say the largest I have gigged would be back in 1979 or 1980 in the Gulf wading for them in November. Doormat as big as a skim board is what we all called it! 

Not long ago someone posted a link that would estimate the fish's weight by species and length, anyone know how I can find that link? I cannot remember the name of it.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/fishcharts.asp


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

My dad gigged one 13lbs a couple of days before hurricane Frederick, he still cusses about loosing that one fish in the freezer. 

Last year we got two a little over 8lbs. I'll look for the pics when i get home.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *countryjwh (7/22/2009)*http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/fishcharts.asp


Cool link Thanks!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The biggest I ever "cheated" on was 9.75 Have seenone over 10.5 my buddy gigged. Not any longer than mine just thicker. I've gigged 8s and 8.5 that I was sure were 9-10 until i put them on a scale. I guess what i saying is some times the length will fool you. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (7/22/2009)*The biggest I ever "cheated" on was 9.75 Have seenone over 10.5 my buddy gigged. Not any longer than mine just thicker. I've gigged 8s and 8.5 that I was sure were 9-10 until i put them on a scale. I guess what i saying is some times the length will fool you. Just my 2 cents worth


Is that a 48 qt cooler????


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats a big flounder!!!...Damn...look at his eyes...Theyre as big as the gonads on a Mississippi ****!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've only attempted to gig one flounder in my life.Hit it right on the gills. It was a thick 26" fish last December. Guess that would be my biggest and smallest.

Only pic..cell phone


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (7/22/2009)*The biggest I ever "cheated" on was 9.75 Have seenone over 10.5 my buddy gigged. Not any longer than mine just thicker. I've gigged 8s and 8.5 that I was sure were 9-10 until i put them on a scale. I guess what i saying is some times the length will fool you. Just my 2 cents worth
> ...




Yes it is


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

don't know how much this one weighed. I didn't measure it either. But I think it was prolly 6-7lbs


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

8.1 pounds in2007

6.75 pounds in2008

picture of the 6.75, not very long just thick as hell


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

22"


----------



## tbrown3707 (Mar 21, 2008)

Could see this one yards before we got to it! Pushing seven pounds! About 27 inches. Eat your heart out Midnight Rider!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *tbrown3707 (7/31/2009)*Could see this one yards before we got to it! Pushing seven pounds! About 27 inches. Eat your heart out Midnight Rider!


What year was that? No way I would post that pic...


----------

